# Why aren't trainers allowed on golf courses?



## sportsbob (Jan 14, 2015)

Please can someone explain to me why trainers are a big no no on golf courses - 'proper golf shoes are required'. I never understood this and as a parent wanting to get his kids into golf, I begrudge having to pay for yet another pair of shoes every summer with the speed that they grow out of them?

I have always been told that it is 'grumble grumble GREENS grumble grumble'???


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2015)

There are many courses where that does not apply to Juniors.

It's certainly not about the Greens. Pro Caddies are *required* to wear Trainers to prevent damage to them!

It's most likely a mix of tradition and health and safety fears - as slippery surfaces and mud filled trainers are not the best mix!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 14, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Please can someone explain to me why trainers are a big no no on golf courses - 'proper golf shoes are required'. I never understood this and as a parent wanting to get his kids into golf, I begrudge having to pay for yet another pair of shoes every summer with the speed that they grow out of them?

I have always been told that it is 'grumble grumble GREENS grumble grumble'???
		
Click to expand...

 If the caddies can walk over Augusta's greens in them then they can't be too bad. 

Part of it is the traditions of the game and clubs being unable to pull forward with dress codes etc and the other is playing in something that is most suitable.  Trainers won't offer much grip and stability on a damp day compared to spiked shoes for example. 

Would you begrudge them studded football boots if they played on grass pitches?? 

 A good compromise may be to look out for spikeless street syle shoes and some great deals and styles exist in kids sizes. The addidas ones are basically trainers with a different sole.  Seen plenty that are styled like skate shoes.   Also worth checking with club. I know my club don't mind teaching sessions with kids wearing trainers but again actual golf shoes are recommended for on the course purely to give them grip.

Edit: Typing while FH posted.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 14, 2015)

I might be an old stick in the mud traditionalist but. Ya plays football, ya wears football boots, ya plays ten pin bowling, ya wears bowling shoes, ya plays golf.............


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 14, 2015)

It's old fogies who can't let go of the past.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 14, 2015)

I would always wear golf shoes, but if we are trying to get new players walking through the doors of our golf clubs and playing, whether they are young or old, allowing trainers must surely help?


----------



## SVB (Jan 14, 2015)

To my eye, the line between the more modern spikeless golf shoe and a smart trainer is getting more and more blured.  I think now any course would struggle to make a logical argument against trainers in the summer especially.  Winter is a bit more difficult as I think the spikeless golfs shoes are less well suited to the muddy conditions that spikes will continue to have the edge on grip-wise but having said that, I have never personally tried spikeless on a muddy track as mine are nice and white and I'd like to keep them that way (well, near enough!)


----------



## Martin70 (Jan 14, 2015)

SVB said:



			To my eye, the line between the more modern spikeless golf shoe and a smart trainer is getting more and more blured.  I think now any course would struggle to make a logical argument against trainers in the summer especially.  Winter is a bit more difficult as I think the spikeless golfs shoes are less well suited to the muddy conditions that spikes will continue to have the edge on grip-wise but having said that, I have never personally tried spikeless on a muddy track as mine are nice and white and I'd like to keep them that way (well, near enough!)
		
Click to expand...

100% agreed


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have always considered it to be daft.

I have golf shoes that look like trainers, and vice versa. I have goretex trail shoes that are more water proof than my golf shoes, and have more aggressive grips than my spikeless golf shoes too. But are still running shoes, and would do less damage than adizero's.

It's all cobblers. If you are happy swinging in them, there shouldn't be an issue.

Oh, and my Ecco spikeless are fine all year round. Unless I swing like an idiot. At which point I deserve to fall over.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2015)

I always find it odd that I can wear spikeless golf shoes in the clubhouse which are just trainers with knobbly bottoms but I cannot wear trainers even if they look identical to my spikeless shoes


----------



## IanG (Jan 14, 2015)

I often think clubs use the golf shoes only rule as a way of dissuading the absolute beginners amongst visitors.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 14, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I always find it odd that I can wear spikeless golf shoes in the clubhouse which are just trainers with knobbly bottoms but I cannot wear trainers even if they look identical to my spikeless shoes
		
Click to expand...

We can't wear spikeless in the club house, unless they have not been used on the golf course, when you can. Along the lines of you can wear jean cut trousers that look like jeans, but not jeans, even if they look like Jean cut trousers, what ever that is!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2015)

SVB said:



			To my eye, the line between the more modern spikeless golf shoe and a smart trainer is getting more and more blured.  I think now any course would struggle to make a logical argument against trainers in the summer especially.  Winter is a bit more difficult as I think the spikeless golfs shoes are less well suited to the muddy conditions that spikes will continue to have the edge on grip-wise but having said that, I have never personally tried spikeless on a muddy track as mine are nice and white and I'd like to keep them that way (well, near enough!)
		
Click to expand...

I agree but do thing "traditionalist" members are still against anything that smacks of change. I do see some merit of not using them in winter as I do find these shoes don't always give me a firm feeling base in very wet or icy conditions and so can see why the old elf and safety brigade will get twitchy about claims for slips or falls


----------



## SVB (Jan 14, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I in winter as I do find these shoes don't aflways give me a firm feeling base in very wet or icy conditions
		
Click to expand...

icy conditions is an interesting point.  I find my soft spikes develop little hemispheres of ice on each cleat that both make the grips ineffective and I must remember to knock off prior to walking on the green else they leave a trail of eight deepish dimples for every step.  I wonder whether the spikeless would be better for grip and the course in these conditions?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just bought some new shoes. I did quite a bit of research before buying and saw a massive move towards spikeless shoes. The Nike version is particular looks like a trainer with a few ridges on the sole. Some have dimples which show they are not plain trainers but many don't. It is going to be more and more difficult for clubs to police this so it may start to become a rule that disappears from more forward thinking clubs. It certainly looks outdated when you see the shoes being marketed by golf shoe manufacturers. 

As long as your shoes don't damage the course and your feet are enclosed, no flip flops, I don't see why there needs to be restrictions on shoes.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 15, 2015)

Wear my ecco spikeless through the winter so far and have seen no difference in grip to my spikes and they don't pick up the leaves and cuttings etc. plus don't leave big dents in the greens.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			We can't wear spikeless in the club house, unless they have not been used on the golf course, when you can. Along the lines of you can wear jean cut trousers that look like jeans, but not jeans, even if they look like Jean cut trousers, what ever that is!
		
Click to expand...

What about clubs that have a room for a party, wedding reception or meeting etc but share the same bar, visitors are then in the clubhouse wearing what they like, including jeans etc and yet members sitting and using the same facilities at the same time can't, what's that all about?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2015)

SVB said:



			To my eye, the line between the more modern spikeless golf shoe and a smart trainer is getting more and more blured.  I think now any course would struggle to make a logical argument against trainers in the summer especially.  Winter is a bit more difficult as I think the spikeless golfs shoes are less well suited to the muddy conditions that spikes will continue to have the edge on grip-wise but having said that, I have never personally tried spikeless on a muddy track as mine are nice and white and I'd like to keep them that way (well, near enough!)
		
Click to expand...


Yes, i was thinking the same thing. When you see what the likes of Freddie Couples and Justin Rose (they were the first 2 that come to mind, i'm sure there are others!) wear the clear distinction between trainers and golf shoes isnt that much any more.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2015)

Two points occurred to me: 

1.) Not sure what sort of grip / purchase you would get with a trainer when hitting shots? I remember switching from trainers to cricket spikes a few years back. At the time you dont think it'd make too much of a difference but it is amazing how much more purchase you get from a spike. I'd never go back to wearing trainers whilst playing cricket now. 

2.) Decent golf shoes tend to be water proof. I'd imagine that most trainers probably aren't.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2015)

And on a different note: golf isnt the only sport where this debate has reared its head. Believe it or not, darts had a similar issue a few years ago where Phil Taylor played in black trainers (due to some sort of injury / ailment i think) rather than shoes which, i believe, is the PDC rule. And there were a few rumblings about that so golf isnt alone on the footwear debate!


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Please can someone explain to me why trainers are a big no no on golf courses - 'proper golf shoes are required'. I never understood this and as a parent wanting to get his kids into golf, I begrudge having to pay for yet another pair of shoes every summer with the speed that they grow out of them?

I have always been told that it is 'grumble grumble GREENS grumble grumble'???
		
Click to expand...

In addition to reasons posted I'm going to guess that to some, your very presence and appearance in such heinous footwear would actually offend them or the values of 'their' club in some way... quite a scarey thought really!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2015)

One of the guys I played with on The Blue Monster last year was wearing trainers.  And although he was a nice guy, great to chat to, a very good player and got on with the game, unfortunately I had to sacrifice him in one of the fountains that Trump had built as I felt he was disrespecting for the game and its traditions. Them's the breaks 

As others have said, the distinction between a trainer and some golf shoes has gone now when you look at them from the top. In fact I'd argue that a decent trainer looks smarter than some golf shoes now that resemble astroturf boots or day glo shoes with colours 8 year old girls like to wear.  I do get the grip issue, but I would imagine for the type of person that may want to wear trainers (on the whole beginners or the more casual golfer) the lack of grip probably isn't going to effect them that much and more than likely won't be the main issue holding them back from having a decent swing or enjoying the game.  

So why not let people wear them if they want to? And if you are worried about a lack of grip then don't wear them and wear something you feel more comfortable in that may improve your game.  So the golf shoe manufacturers would like you to believe.  Simples.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd just make sure his next pair of trainers have some decent grip on them, then just use them and if anyone mentions anything just say they are spikeless.

I have a pair of nike Montreal racers that have mini square studs on the bottom, could easily get away with them.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			I'd just make sure his next pair of trainers have some decent grip on them, then just use them and if anyone mentions anything just say they are spikeless.

I have a pair of nike Montreal racers that have mini square studs on the bottom, could easily get away with them.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the way many have gone! I've seen lots of trainer looking shoes on the course and I doubt anyone would know whether they are for golf or not and certainly I doubt anyone would challenge the wearer! I wouldn't think anyone would be daft enough to wear ordinary trainers when it's wet and slippy though


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I think that's the way many have gone! I've seen lots of trainer looking shoes on the course and I doubt anyone would know whether they are for golf or not and certainly I doubt anyone would challenge the wearer! I wouldn't think anyone would be daft enough to wear ordinary trainers when it's wet and slippy though
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I agree, I currently wear the adidas gripmore and could easily wear them with a pair of jeans and no one would have a clue they're golf shoes.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2015)

Allow trainers on the golf course? Are you lot mad? they will let women in next, and don't even start me on "smart" jeans!!!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

It really is divided opinion. My 12 year old plays hockey so he already has a pair of astro trainers which give him the extra better grip. This is why I begrudge paying for a pair of 'proper' golf shoes (sorry Footjoy etc) when they are easily good enough to give him the grip required on the golf course. I know that my previous club would not have allowed him on the 18 hole course (that is now closed), I have yet to test the management at my new club.


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			It really is divided opinion. My 12 year old plays hockey so he already has a pair of astro trainers which give him the extra better grip. This is why I begrudge paying for a pair of 'proper' golf shoes (sorry Footjoy etc) when they are easily good enough to give him the grip required on the golf course. I know that my previous club would not have allowed him on the 18 hole course (that is now closed), I have yet to test the management at my new club.
		
Click to expand...

Why did the old club close?


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 15, 2015)

SVB said:



			icy conditions is an interesting point. I find my soft spikes develop little hemispheres of ice on each cleat that both make the grips ineffective and I must remember to knock off prior to walking on the green else they leave a trail of eight deepish dimples for every step. I wonder whether the spikeless would be better for grip and the course in these conditions?
		
Click to expand...


I can confirm this. I've been using my spikeless all winter on frosty/icy days.  No build up to speak of and (I think) more grip.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			One of the guys I played with on The Blue Monster last year was wearing trainers.  And although he was a nice guy, great to chat to, a very good player and got on with the game, unfortunately I had to sacrifice him in one of the fountains that Trump had built as I felt he was disrespecting for the game and its traditions. Them's the breaks 

As others have said, *the distinction between a trainer and some golf shoes has gone now when you look at them from the top*. In fact I'd argue that a decent trainer looks smarter than some golf shoes now that resemble astroturf boots or day glo shoes with colours 8 year old girls like to wear.  I do get the grip issue, but I would imagine for the type of person that may want to wear trainers (on the whole beginners or the more casual golfer) the lack of grip probably isn't going to effect them that much and more than likely won't be the main issue holding them back from having a decent swing or enjoying the game.  

So why not let people wear them if they want to? And if you are worried about a lack of grip then don't wear them and wear something you feel more comfortable in that may improve your game.  So the golf shoe manufacturers would like you to believe.  Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Exhibit A me lud... http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/footjoy-hyperflex-golf-shoe-unveiled-63689  They can spout as much guff as they want about membranes, bridge cables etc etc, but that is basically a trainer with soft spikes on the bottom. And if that is allowed there is no reason why an identical trainer with no spikes on should not.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2015)

Why not start buying him a pair for his birthday every year or tell him if he needs new ones buy them with his pocket money. 

They don't need to cost the world either.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Why not start buying him a pair for his birthday every year or tell him if he needs new ones buy them with his pocket money. 

They don't need to cost the world either.
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised, slightly more old models available at lower prices now but when I bought my nephew his first pair, the only ones commonly available online wer FJ sports at Â£40 a pop


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2015)

30 quid should get a standard pair of Adidas.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 15, 2015)

Sports direct junior range goes from Â£9 dunlops to Â£29 footjoys if that helps. But agree, they could probably be more flexible, although they may argue once you blur the rules it makes them much harder to enforce for other points.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 15, 2015)

What will the anti-trainer brigade make of these I wonder?

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/footjoy-hyperflex-golf-shoe-unveiled-63689


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			What will the anti-trainer brigade make of these I wonder?

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/footjoy-hyperflex-golf-shoe-unveiled-63689

Click to expand...

Trainers from up above


----------



## drdel (Jan 15, 2015)

And we wonder why fewer youngsters are taking up the game.

Watch a PGA / European Tour event and you'll see officials wearing normal shoes on the course. Ball spotters, caddies and ground-staff don't wear 'golf shoes'.

At the same events you'll see players with trousers cut in the same style as jeans but just not made of blue denim.

It's daft I see no good reason for golf to dictate what golfers should wear - unlike other sports the clothing does not have to provide protection or other special function.

If a golfer cannot decide form his or herself whether the shoes they wear will provide enough grip heaven help his club selection and course management decisions!

Its mostly because the 'Rulers' have committees who come up with rules and prevaricate to justify their existence and 'prove' they are needed and should, therefore, keep receiving their fees.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2015)

Everything in life needs some kind of boundary or you End up with clampets taking the piss.  

Without a shoe policy you might get men wearing shoes with heels damaging greens with the excuse if 'it doesn't say not to'. 

There was no real reason for us to wear black shoes at school but that was the rule. Everyone looked smart but that was about it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Everything in life needs some kind of boundary or you End up with clampets taking the piss.  

*Without a shoe policy you might get* *men wearing shoes with heels* damaging greens with the excuse if 'it doesn't say not to'. 

There was no real reason for us to wear black shoes at school but that was the rule. Everyone looked smart but that was about it.
		
Click to expand...

What like these?  
	


You could just as easily say you have to wear a sports shoe, either a dedicated golf shoe or training shoe.  If you have to have a '_shoe policy'.  _


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 15, 2015)

drdel said:



			And we wonder why fewer youngsters are taking up the game.

Watch a PGA / European Tour event and you'll see officials wearing normal shoes on the course. Ball spotters, caddies and ground-staff don't wear 'golf shoes'.

At the same events you'll see players with trousers cut in the same style as jeans but just not made of blue denim.

It's daft I see no good reason for golf to dictate what golfers should wear - unlike other sports the clothing does not have to provide protection or other special function.

If a golfer cannot decide form his or herself whether the shoes they wear will provide enough grip heaven help his club selection and course management decisions!

Its mostly because the 'Rulers' have committees who come up with rules and prevaricate to justify their existence and 'prove' they are needed and should, therefore, keep receiving their fees.
		
Click to expand...

Go to pro tournament and you'll find that many if not most of the marshals, scorers and scoreboard carriers wear golf shoes as do a good number of the spectators. That has certainly been my experience at the Senior Masters over the past few years. 

I was in the US a few years back in a golf shop with a friend who is a member of a reasonably prestigious club. We were making the most of a decent exchange rate and buying several pairs of golf shoes. I picked up a pair of trainer type golf shoes at which time she informed me that they would not be acceptable at her club, on the course or off it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2015)

Our very own homer got lambasted at a club wearing traditional golf shoes albeit  with some funky colours. 


Dressing up in funky gold.gear is a tradition.  Wearing golf style trainers is fine but I don't want to ever see Nike air max grace the fairways. He chav trainer of choice.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I was in the US a few years back in a golf shop with a friend who is a member of a reasonably prestigious club. We were making the most of a decent exchange rate and buying several pairs of golf shoes. I picked up a pair of trainer type golf shoes at which time she informed me that they would not be acceptable at her club, on the course or off it.
		
Click to expand...

Begs the question, why are golf shops selling golf shoes that are deemed unacceptable? What determines a golf shoe? Now that could be a whole different thread.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2015)

It will not be long before companies have a few designs that are tweeted slightly for different uses. Your Nike trainer will be the same as your Nike golf shoe but with knobbly bottoms for grip, you Adidas football boot will be the same basic design as your Adidas golf shoe. We are not far from that now


----------



## mchacker (Jan 15, 2015)

Would love a pair of these http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_s...shoes_white_black_gold_golf_shoes/p16849.aspx


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2015)

mchacker said:



			Would love a pair of these http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_s...shoes_white_black_gold_golf_shoes/p16849.aspx

Click to expand...

They look a bit " Run DMC", don't forget your big gold chain and trilby hat


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Everything in life needs some kind of boundary or you End up with clampets taking the piss.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: I think the last time I heard "Clampets" was in the 5th year in school. 1989

 You should put that line in your Sig' Gaz :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			:rofl: I think the last time I heard "Clampets" was in the 5th year in school. 1989
		
Click to expand...

Let it go, Dave. 

Have you ever thought of counselling?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 16, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Begs the question, why are golf shops selling golf shoes that are deemed unacceptable? What determines a golf shoe? Now that could be a whole different thread.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it was more a rule from that particular club, probably based on nothing more than tradition, rather than something wrong with the shoe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I suspect it was more a rule from that particular club, probably based on nothing more than tradition, rather than something wrong with the shoe
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Too many old duffers at too many golf clubs have kept dress codes, including the changes in golf shoe design, way back in the dark ages. It has to change surely?


----------



## davidg2010uk (Jan 17, 2015)

What golf trousers go with the trainer style shoes?  Traditional smart trousers just don't like right with trainer style I don't think.


----------



## bignev (Jan 18, 2015)

Me being a cheepscate bought a pair of Slazenger dimple sole golf shoes from sport direct.
they look just like deck shoes. Cost Â£20 not the height of fashion but better than trainers.
But cant see the problem with juniors under say 15 wearing trainers.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Have to say it's put a lot of my mates off getting into golf, I mean buying the clubs is expensive enough but then to get shoes and suitable clothes on top just seems too much hassle and costly for most of them, especially when they don't know if they're going to keep it up.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2015)

jak kez 187 said:



			Have to say it's put a lot of my mates off getting into golf, I mean buying the clubs is expensive enough but then to get shoes and suitable clothes on top just seems too much hassle and costly for most of them, especially when they don't know if they're going to keep it up.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of muni's let you wear whatever clothing and shoes you like.  Its no real excuse when starting the sport.   munis are the perfect place to learn the game.  

Generally shorter courses, no dress codes and no intimidating 'pro looking' players.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Plenty of muni's let you wear whatever clothing and shoes you like.  Its no real excuse when starting the sport.   munis are the perfect place to learn the game.  

Generally shorter courses, no dress codes and no intimidating 'pro looking' players.
		
Click to expand...

It's possibly more of a perception issue that the the game needs to change, than a hard and fast fact that every golf course requires you to wear the stipulated clothing.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 19, 2015)

davidg2010uk said:



			What golf trousers go with the trainer style shoes?  Traditional smart trousers just don't like right with trainer style I don't think.
		
Click to expand...

Do many golf shoes go with traditional smart trousers?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2015)

davidg2010uk said:



			What golf trousers go with the trainer style shoes?  Traditional smart trousers just don't like right with trainer style I don't think.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest if golfers start claiming things are not fashionable then they are on very thin ice.  We asked 100 people what is the which most badly dressed sport and the top answer was 'Golf'.   

I mean, take a look around the normal clubhouse. Yes some of the pros are fashionable and you'd not mind dressing like them, well Kaymer and Adam Scott are, but for the rest and the vast majority of amateurs it's hardly Paris fashion week....


----------



## Achal.Ghai (Feb 13, 2017)

There are many golf courses where new golfers and trainees is allowed. Only in professional golf courses, there are playing members. Also trainees don't have a shoe, and proper golf attire for playing golf. because of some golf organizations may have rules to play with proper attire.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

I would allow trainers - as many golf shoes look just like trainers.  But all golfers should have a pair of shoes for golf that have 'spikes' of some nature as we play golf on grass - and grass is very often slippy.  

Besides - in the old days golfers would play in tacketty boots or shoes - the styled golf shoe thing being a 20th Century innovation.  Indeed back when I started playing in the early 70s I wore very cheap and basic rubber golf shoes.  They were practical as they provided grip on slopey or slippy grass and mats - and were 100% waterproof.  They weren't smart or trendy - but they did the job.  And if I could afford them then anyone could.

Mind you - I'm with greenkeepers who don't allow 'normal' gents (dress) shoes to be worn on the putting green as the heels can be damaging to the green.  And as with all such restrictions it can't be 'all about me'.  Sure if I'm the only person to wear such shoes on the putting green then damage will perhaps be minimal.  But if I can, then everyone can - and if everyone did then that's where the problem arises.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2017)

i think you can wear what you like on your feet at Nairn


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2017)

I think it's very easy to be confused and taken in by the looks of trainers and associating them as being the same as spikeless golf shoes as most, if not everyone, is just looking at the top of the shoes, however, I think trainers have very little grip or design to their grip whereas as spikeless golf shoes which can look aesthetically the same, do, so, the slipping/health & safety issue should always be the main criteria, in that, if the trainer or shoe is not designed for golf and all it's facets, then it's not allowed!


----------



## Dasit (Feb 13, 2017)

A big part of every club pro shop is the shoe display.

Assume this is part of the reason.


Seeing the state of what people wear on American courses, I quite like the dress code on UKs courses. Hoodies, tracksuits, vests and slippers would cheapen my golf experience.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the same with the list of "dress" and "etiquette"
no tee shirts
shirts must have a collar
long socks
dress shorts 
no denim
etc.

If you've worked at a club and found yourself faced with unsavoury guests attempting to play golf and giving you a hard time, whilst your members are screaming at you then you might appreciate having some prohibitive rules to help you out.

It's a bit like speed bumps or sleeping policeman... they are not there to slow down the careful and considerate driver.

Otherwise, no excuse for a ban on trainers anymore.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think it's very easy to be confused and taken in by the looks of trainers and associating them as being the same as spikeless golf shoes as most, if not everyone, is just looking at the top of the shoes, however, I think trainers have very little grip or design to their grip whereas as spikeless golf shoes which can look aesthetically the same, do, so, the slipping/health & safety issue should always be the main criteria, in that, if the trainer or shoe is not designed for golf and all it's facets, then it's not allowed!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that - it's health and safety.  Golf courses are slippery places and people - especially parents - are very litigious these days.  It's not about what looks or feels cool or what the individual wants to wear or feels entitled to wear.  Golfing footwear is surely a quite different argument from that around clothing.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Agree with that - it's health and safety.  Golf courses are slippery places and people - especially parents - are very litigious these days.  It's not about what looks or feels cool or what the individual wants to wear or feels entitled to wear.  Golfing footwear is surely a quite different argument from that around clothing.
		
Click to expand...


Our H&S policy did talk about PPE for staff, greenkeepers, chefs etc. for Employees.
Nothing about a strict policy on golf shoes for public...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

With the difference between spike less golf shoes and trainers becoming increasingly blurred I think it's a matter of time before trainers are accepted on the course, if not the clubhouse. Who actually does a check on the first tee anyway and providing players have good etiquette and treat the course with respect and play quickly does it really matter


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2017)

Golf shoes are trainers but with ripples or spikes on and an extortionate price tag attached.

I mean how can a spikeless shoe be Â£150 when its a Â£50 trainer really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Golf shoes are trainers but with ripples or spikes on and an extortionate price tag attached.

I mean how can a spikeless shoe be Â£150 when its a Â£50 trainer really.
		
Click to expand...

They have to be pretty darned resilient and well constructed to put up with 5 hrs of hill-walking and keeping your feet dry.

Also we golfers (well some of us) are mugs to equipment; then there are market forces and a TINY customer base compared with that for trainers.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They have to be pretty darned resilient and well constructed to put up with 5 hrs of hill-walking and keeping your feet dry.

Also we golfers (well some of us) are mugs to equipment; then there are market forces and a TINY customer base compared with that for trainers.
		
Click to expand...

5hr of hill walking maybe twice a week I wear my trainers 8 hours every day and they will last longer.

Golf shoes start to look bad and cracked very quickly in comparison.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

You can wear trainers, just go to your local 'muni' and turn up in tracksuit bottoms too?  Why can't people just respect the traditions of the game and Wear proper attire, i'm sure you can buy your kid new shoes once a year a size or 2 on the big side, problem solved. eBay is also very good for used gear.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I have always considered it to be daft.

I have golf shoes that look like trainers, and vice versa. I have goretex trail shoes that are more water proof than my golf shoes, and have more aggressive grips than my spikeless golf shoes too. But are still running shoes, and would do less damage than adizero's.

It's all cobblers. If you are happy swinging in them, there shouldn't be an issue.

Oh, and my Ecco spikeless are fine all year round. Unless I swing like an idiot. At which point I deserve to fall over.
		
Click to expand...

Fall over a lot then do you? :ears:


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 13, 2017)

As others have said, some wear spikeless all year round without any issues. I'd just wear what you want and see what happens. There is still too much nonsense with dress codes.


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Feb 14, 2017)

to be honest - I'd just take the kid in trainers anyway - what will people really notice! The style of golf shoes nowadays they all look like trainers! and the only reason for spikes is for stability in the swing and grip - nothing at all to do with the greens! 
End of day there's golf shoes without spikes/cleats on them now! so whats the difference!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 14, 2017)

The word "traditional" popping up again &#128556; Golf shoes from the past were the street shoes of the day with spikes in them.

"Traditional" golf shoes/wear that people spout on about seems to me to be based on late 50's & early 60's styles.  If you want really traditional gear then go back to the 16th century


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2017)

As many have said...some modern spikeless shoes look so like trainers, they are blooming trainers.  

So what if folk play golf in them? If they are the sort designed for indoor gyms, you will end up on you bum on a wet day, so avoid for your own good.  Otherwise, calm down about it.  

Dress codes are funny things.... I always conform, but I'm 53, not 23.  Maybe we should teach why, but not get consumed by it.  Most items that cause offence, like jeans, aren't great for golf anyway...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm OK with trainer-looking golf shoes - but ordinary trainers just don't have enough grip for sloping and damp or wet surfaces - and even steps can become slippery.  

Just feels to me that if you wear trainers you;ll wear them wet weather or dry - you won't have proper golf shoes with spikes/cleats for the wet - and that is dangerous - and opens the club up to litigation when someone is injured slipping.  If the person is wearing golf shoes the club can't really be deemed to be at fault.  If the player is wearing trainers I can see a lawyer putting the case that the club should ensure appropriate footwear is worn in wet weather.  But how does the club practically do that?


----------



## shewy (Feb 15, 2017)

Prefer spikes myself but can't see the problem with trainers, the whole dress code thing is massively outdated anyway, you can wear smart collerless tops, the only long socks i own are footy socks! And you can get smart jeans, not they would be comfy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2017)

shewy said:



			Prefer spikes myself but can't see the problem with trainers, the whole dress code thing is massively outdated anyway, you can wear smart collerless tops, the only long socks i own are footy socks! And you can get smart jeans, not they would be comfy.
		
Click to expand...

What about lack of grip for sloping wet surfaces.


----------



## shewy (Feb 15, 2017)

Thing is if you walk on concreted areas with spikes you have more chance of slipping than in trainers, our place has a few areas like that, most trainers are not waterproof anyway so playing in the wet would be horrible, in the summer can't see the problem, got a spikeless pair for the range and they look no different to my trainers.


----------

